# NetworkManager and dispatch scripts

## icedank

I got NM-0.8 and it works perfectly in all aspects but dispatch scripts /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d - it simply ignores them. Everything was made according docs (including permissions).

----------

## Rexilion

Can you show me the output of:

```
cat /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/yourscripts
```

and

```
ls -la /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
```

please?

----------

## icedank

iced@iced ~ $ cat /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/autovpn 

#!/bin/bash

/bin/echo $1 >>/tmp/foobar

/bin/echo $2 >>/tmp/foobar

iced@iced ~ $ ls -al /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Feb 28 07:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Feb 28 07:23 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   67 Feb 28 07:02 autovpn

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Feb 28 07:23 .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

----------

## Rexilion

Try removing the '#!/bin/bash' line (I don't have it)

and

chmod 700 /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/autovpn

----------

## icedank

Will try right now and post results.

----------

## icedank

No, it doesn't  :Sad: 

I even tried to reboot box (googled that it MAY help) - no luck. Any other ideas?

----------

